
Scary simulations of all-out war between China and the US - admiralspoo
https://www.news.com.au/technology/innovation/military/scary-vision-of-allout-war-between-china-and-the-us/news-story/a683b3bfaba4e0f9ac5bb91a88dff4e0
======
nickgrosvenor
Seems like there are too many unknowns to accurately predict outcomes.

1\. How much does the experience of US forces benefit them? Has it created bad
habits from fighting in different conditions? Does the US military have a
bureaucracy problem? Is the US weapon infrastructure up to date, or decaying?

2\. How does the Chinese military make critical decisions? Who’s really in
charge? Are the Chinese weapons systems fully capable in real world scenarios?
How do the Chinese servicemen feel about fighting? Does their lack of
experience matter?

3\. Would a conflict based on keeping China from expanding their reach in the
South China Sea balloon to full scale war across multiple theatres with
multiple allies? What percentage of each superpowers resources would be
allocated to win this conflict?

------
cmurf
Well that's embarrassing. Spending all this money, more than the next seven
countries combined, dwarfing the spending of #2 China. And yet it's ambiguous
who would win a war? It's almost like China could force the U.S. to spend
itself into oblivion, sorta like the U.S. did to the U.S.S.R.

